# stile and rail fit



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

I copied this image from another post here. 
My question has to do with the fit of the tenon in the mortise. There is a bit of a gap between the end of the tenon and the bottom of the mortise. Is this normal? Or is there a bit of bad machining in my Freud bit set. There is a provision for lengthening the tenon and mortise which I could use to lengthen just the tenon a bit. The difference is only about .025, and while it is not a lot, it is still visible.

Am I being nuts? (be kind) or is this to allow for some sort of expansion. or what.

Thanks again.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I would leave it alone. The advantage of a small gap there is that it ensures that the joint will close up tight at the surface, where it shows


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, that is normal and advantageous. It allows a gap free fit on the face.


----------



## Patch2020 (Jan 1, 2015)

It allows the surface to fit flush while allowing room for the glue in the joint.


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

thanks all. 
I think I have learned more on this forum in a week than I have in quite awhile.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

While there is some validity to bondos post looks like u need to tweak your height adjustment a tad. You'll know when it's on


----------

